# GSD- Dateien für WINbloc // S5 95U an Profibus?



## Harri-NG (29 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe hier eine S5 95U mit Sinec- Schnittstelle und möchte da ein paar WINbloc- Module dranhängen. Unter Step7 ist das ja alles so schön einfach, mit dem Einbinden der Peripherie...    Aber Step5 ist da echt undurchschaubar.

Erste Frage: Hat jemand eine verständliche Anleitung, wie ich Profibus bzw. Sinec L2 unter Step5 konfiguriere?

Zweite Frage: Ich muss doch sicherlich die Winbloc- GSDs einbinden. Wie mache ich das unter Step5 und vor allem: Kann ich die Dateien irgendwo downloaden (Moeller bzw. Weidmüller - HP bietet's nicht an (oder bin ich zu blind?))?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Harri-NG (30 September 2005)

... ich bin auch schon mit einer Antwort auf EINE meiner beiden Fragen dankbar...! Ihr müsst nicht gleich beide beantworten   

Es muss doch irgendwo eine Anleitung für Unerfahrene geben, wie man so ein landläufiges L2- Bussystem unter Step5 konfiguriert! Oder?  :?


----------



## volker (30 September 2005)

was das denn für eine 95u? 6es5 095-8me01? das wäre ein dp-master.

den kannst du mit com-profibus (V3 oder V5.x) projektieren.

eine gsd brauchst du. das modul welches du einsetzt kenn ich nicht.

ruf mal bei moeller/weidmüller an ob die eine gsd haben. denke ich schon


----------

